# Converting a light to a ceiling outlet?



## dtheobald (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, 
I am converting an office/den to a hobby room. Currently, there is a drop chandelier(sp??) controlled by two 3-way switches. I would like to convert that light box to a two plug outlet. It is fine that it is controlled by the two switches, as I plan on installing a shop light in the chandeliers place. I would like to thave the outlet so I can have the shop light controlled by the switch, and one more outlet for any tools I may want to use. The Chandelier hangs from a chain, and the wiring is running through the chain up into the ceiling. I havent taken it down yet...but it is as simple as just wiring the outlet right the existing wires? Or will something else need to be done? 

I am no electrician, but I have been replacing outlets and light switches in my home...that is the extend of my electrical knowledge. 

Thank you for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2012)

Just use one of these.


----------



## dtheobald (Jul 6, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Just use one of these.


 

That is my intention...I was more concerned with the wiring aspect. I assume it would be pretty straight forward, as long as the fact that it is controlled by 2 three way switches doesn't throw me a curve ball.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 6, 2012)

The light will have a black and white and possibly a ground wire connected to it. Connect those same wires to the receptacle. Black on the gold screw, white on the silver screw and bare or green on the green ground screw.
One note: The wire connected to the light black could  possibly be red instead of black. Treat it like a black hot wire.

LEAVE EVERYTHING ELSE IN THE BOX ALONE.


----------

